# Clinton Anderson - Gaining Respect and Control



## luvbeach (Aug 24, 2012)

I just got these DVD's from ebay and I really like them. I have watched his method on Youtube, but all of the horses seemed trained already. So far, the DVD is different in that the horse needs to be desensitized. 
I hope I can put what I am learning to use.


----------



## Gaited07 (Jul 25, 2008)

Keep watching the video's, it does work


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

love love love his methods and they do work  I re-watch them over and over!!


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

Agree with the above I love CA. I have the intermediate and advanced kits, all of my horses have the fundamental exercises down, and I am almost ready to move onto the advanced series with my horse that I plan on competing on. I love how he is black and white no touchy feely going on.


----------



## RagingRainicorn (Aug 15, 2013)

I've been getting them on giddyupflix and I really like them! I'm hoping to get the fundamentals kit for my birthday in October =)


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

You sound new to horse training. First think of the size difference. You to the horse ~= a house cat to YOU.
I have been watching CA for about 4 years. It took awhile to understand that his "method" and my method were similar. At first, watching him work with mostly little "monster" spoiled horses gave me the impression that he was suggesting walk softly and carry a big stick.
Instead, I understand that he would like us ALL to spend enough time with our horses to develop a relationship and enough understanding to know that your horse should NEVER be #1 in a #1 & #2 partnership. (Julie Goodnight has labeled YOU, the rider/trainer as the Captain, and your HORSE as your "First Mate.")
I see a pattern in his exercises. He suggests that the First time you ask your horse to do something you use as much force as you would with a push-button, well seasoned sensitive show horse. The fourth time you HAVE to ask is more assertive. It is the same idea as I was trained to use spurs and a crop--you will listen the first time OR I will spur or use a crop (behind me leg.) My first horses, which were ALSO my lesson horses, would see a student flip a crop out to use it, and immediately respond just by seeing it with their peripheral vision.
In a day and age where Public School education has thrown out memorization and drill for EIP's for "special snowflakes", it's a foreign notion to repeat lessons. BUT, repetition is what teaches your horse what YOU want him to do. Repetition ALSO makes your horse relax bc he learns that you will keep asking, but you won't hurt him. Your horse lives and dies by his ability to run, so he understands that the leader that controls his feet, controls HIM.
Since you bought the package I recommend the following:
(1) Follow it to the letter
(2) BE PATIENT--if your horse doesn't seem to get the concept, keep working on it and DON'T move on
(3) End each lesson on a positive note. I suggest that you take your horse on a walk with his halter and lead and let him graze. He'll like this even IF he's on pasture grass bc horses REALLY DO THINK that the grass is greener and better over the fence!


----------



## totalfreedom (Nov 23, 2009)

Clinton Anderson is awesome. If you put his methods into practice and follow his advice you will have an amazing willing partner. 

He has a tv show on RFD-TV every tuesday. It probably re-runs a couple times in the week.?.? I recall about a year ago too that he was going to run his show on another channel but I can't recall which channel it is.

If you go to Downunder Horsemanship TV you can watch the three latest tv shows he's had air on TV for free. Right now there's a series that just started on Tricky Warrior who's on off-track thoroughbred. It's a pretty good series.

And for like 20 bucks a month, "you have to commit for the full year", you can join a group called the no worries club. SOOOOO worth the small sum of 20bucks for all the information on that site. TONS of videos....every TV show he's aired.....every NWC dvd that's been filmed....plus lots more.

Sheesh, I'm starting to sound like a promoter. :lol: 

Seriously though, Clinton Anderson is the path I chose when I wanted to learn how to train my horse and effectively communicate with him......I'm SO happy this is the path I chose.


----------



## thorson (Aug 15, 2013)

i love his stuff too. i had a mare that was super high strung. i worked with her with CA and when i was done she was AMAZING.


----------



## Doodlesweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

I've got a young trainer who's working with my Polish Arabian and we've done a lot of Clinton Anderson with her. The trainer is really very excellent with Clinton Anderson and I'm seeing BIG results with this little mare. Thanks totalfreedom for the link. That DVD set is too expensive for my very horse poor budget.


----------



## pbeebs (Sep 7, 2013)

I love Clinton Anderson. I haven't been able to buy any of his kits yet, but I watch his videos and read his articles, all of which have been very beneficial to me and my gelding I'm training...keep at it. It's a long journey. Don't get frustrated, believe in yourself and in your horse  it will just take time!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I've been riding for... a lot of years... we'll just put it that way and the place that I have always been seriously lacking is the ground work. I've had a really tough time learning how to deal with a dominant horse so I went to a CA trainer and was absolutely AMAZED at what he did to my horse, who had no prior ground work. This man, within five minutes had my horse going both directions on the lunge, stopping and backing and then going sideways across the arena. I was in awe.

I tried hard to do what he did but couldn't make my body do the right things and my reaction times were off so I joined the Clinton Anderson club and watched the videos and bought the halter and the stick but I still haven't mastered it.

BUT I HAVE gained huge confidence and I have figured out "work arounds" to how to do things. It's not exactly like he does it, but it is the same idea and it works for me. I really like his DVDs and go back quite often when I have issues. I also have that CA trainer that I can go to. It is amazing how easy it is for some people to do things...

I love his DVDs.


----------

